# Esto es lo que pasa cuando te paseas por un barrio negro con una Playstation en la mano



## Chapapote1 (11 Feb 2022)

Ahora ya veis porqué la sociedad está en decadencia absoluta. Un producto que allí lo puedes comprar hasta con las ayudas que reciben esos niggas.


----------



## Drogoprofe (11 Feb 2022)




----------



## XRL (11 Feb 2022)

al menos no te apuñalan como los menas para robártelo


----------



## XRL (11 Feb 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 939751


----------



## Tupper (11 Feb 2022)

La playstation 5 no se puede comprar en ningun lado. No hay stock. Hay listas de espera de un año.


----------



## Drogoprofe (11 Feb 2022)

Tupper dijo:


> La playstation 5 no se puede comprar en ningun lado. No hay stock. Hay listas de espera de un año.



Cuando se la roban podrían tirarle el dienero


----------



## Clorhídrico (11 Feb 2022)

Los 400 metros PS5, próximamente en los JJOO


----------



## Dmtry (11 Feb 2022)

Tupper dijo:


> La playstation 5 no se puede comprar en ningun lado. No hay stock. Hay listas de espera de un año.



Con ese razonamiento no hace falta que digas a quien votas, hay que ser subnormal tronco...


----------



## daniguzmán (11 Feb 2022)

Que les tiren sandías o pollo frito y seguro que las devuelven.


----------



## MIP (11 Feb 2022)

Recordemos los clásicos


----------



## Santolin (11 Feb 2022)

Morenos tenían que ser


----------



## Tupper (11 Feb 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Con ese razonamiento no hace falta que digas a quien votas, hay que ser subnormal tronco...



Vale, ¿a quien voto?
Es un bien Giffen, buscalo.
Hay total escasez de ese bien, el precio ya no es el del mercado, sino las locuras que se pagan por el en intenet, mas de mil euros solo aqui en España.
No justifico que se lo roben, sino que explico que no es un bien normal, es como pasearse con un anillo de diamantes por la calle de un barrio deprimido.


----------



## pepetemete (11 Feb 2022)

Tupper dijo:


> La playstation 5 no se puede comprar en ningun lado. No hay stock. Hay listas de espera de un año.



Ah, eso lo justifica todo entonces


----------



## Goldencito (11 Feb 2022)

Si en el mundo no hay ni un sólo lugar próspero con mayoría de habitantes negros es por algo.


----------



## Sr. Breve (11 Feb 2022)

Deberían poner una bomba dentro de la caja accionada por control remoto


----------



## crash2012 (11 Feb 2022)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> Ahora ya veis porqué la sociedad está en decadencia absoluta. Un producto que allí lo puedes comprar hasta con las ayudas que reciben esos niggas.




QUE BIEN CANTABA MELODY...
ME VOY A ESCUCHAR MUSICA,ESTE FORO ME ABUREE


SOY UN RUMBERAAA RUMBERA RUMBERAAAAA


VAMOSSS A BAILAAAAAR

EL BAILE DEL GORILA...HUHUHUHU


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (11 Feb 2022)




----------



## Triyuga (11 Feb 2022)

*Estamos trayendo Negros Chulisimos:





*


----------



## Ratona001 (11 Feb 2022)

Tupper dijo:


> La playstation 5 no se puede comprar en ningun lado. No hay stock. Hay listas de espera de un año.



Yo la tengo. 
Y solo soy una ratona.


----------



## DirtyFrank (11 Feb 2022)

Normal que luego barran en las olimpiadas, acostumbrados a correr rápido con peso, cuando les quitas ese peso vuelan.


----------



## Pajarotto (11 Feb 2022)

Como se nota el 60 de CI, ¿no?


----------



## Biluao (11 Feb 2022)

Estaría bien saber qué metió en la caja


----------



## Setapéfranses (11 Feb 2022)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> Ahora ya veis porqué la sociedad está en decadencia absoluta. Un producto que allí lo puedes comprar hasta con las ayudas que reciben esos niggas.



toMA PA´ti amego, supera eso


----------



## Setapéfranses (11 Feb 2022)

XRL dijo:


> al menos no te apuñalan como los menas para robártelo


----------



## Suricuti (11 Feb 2022)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> Ahora ya veis porqué la sociedad está en decadencia absoluta. Un producto que allí lo puedes comprar hasta con las ayudas que reciben esos niggas.



Más asco me dan las follanegros, les deseo todo el mal posble, en minecraft


----------



## Lord Osis (11 Feb 2022)

Tupper dijo:


> Vale, ¿a quien voto?
> Es un bien Giffen, buscalo.
> Hay total escasez de ese bien, el precio ya no es el del mercado, sino las locuras que se pagan por el en intenet, mas de mil euros solo aqui en España.
> No justifico que se lo roben, sino que explico que no es un bien normal, es como pasearse con un anillo de diamantes por la calle de un barrio deprimido.



Ah vale, entonces como en el mercado negro un riñon vale unos 20.000 euros ten cuidado por donde andas.


----------



## Al-paquia (11 Feb 2022)

XRL dijo:


> al menos no te apuñalan como los menas para robártelo



Porque no ha ido de noche.


----------



## remerus (11 Feb 2022)

Alimañas y como tal deben de ser tratadas.


----------



## Cuarentaconseis (11 Feb 2022)

Spoiler: El sudodicho negrata al abrir la caja


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (11 Feb 2022)

Ya lo dice el refrán useño: '' A_round blacks, never relax''._


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (11 Feb 2022)




----------



## Viviendo Digno (11 Feb 2022)

Están las cosas como para salir con un Casio de 10 €...


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (11 Feb 2022)

Son elfos.


----------



## octopodiforme (11 Feb 2022)

Seguramente te roban pero ese vídeo es fake.


----------



## bocadRillo (11 Feb 2022)

Lo que no se ve es la cara de subnormales que se les pone cuando abren la caja y ven que no hay nada


----------



## Drogoprofe (11 Feb 2022)

No se dan cuenta lo poco que pesa?


----------



## Saco de papas (11 Feb 2022)




----------



## Petete el del libro gordo (11 Feb 2022)

Yo metería una bolsa con mierda de cerdo que explote nada más abras la caja.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (11 Feb 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Ya lo dice el refrán useño: '' A_round blacks, never relax''._
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 939967
> 
> ...


----------



## asiqué (11 Feb 2022)




----------



## Fugata (11 Feb 2022)

Ahora entiendo porque dominan en los 100 metros.


----------



## Ederto (11 Feb 2022)

Tupper dijo:


> Vale, ¿a quien voto?
> Es un bien Giffen, buscalo.
> Hay total escasez de ese bien, el precio ya no es el del mercado, sino las locuras que se pagan por el en intenet, mas de mil euros solo aqui en España.
> No justifico que se lo roben, sino que explico que no es un bien normal, es como pasearse con un anillo de diamantes por la calle de un barrio deprimido.



Es Veblen.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (11 Feb 2022)

XRL dijo:


> al menos no te apuñalan como los menas para robártelo



Eso porque el que hace la broma es morenito. Llega a ser un blanco y a parte de robarle se lleva como poco una paliza.


----------



## ANS² (11 Feb 2022)

lo tienen incardinado en el ADN

en áfrica solo tenían que agarrar recursos y salir corriendo si venía un león


----------



## imaginARIO (11 Feb 2022)




----------



## Marco Porcio (12 Feb 2022)

Jajaja putos negros


----------



## Nenos (12 Feb 2022)

Te llevas 10 kilos de filetes crudos y en un tris te haces el Pablo Escobar de los niggas.


----------



## XRL (12 Feb 2022)

Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> Eso porque el que hace la broma es morenito. Llega a ser un blanco y a parte de robarle se lleva como poco una paliza.



los negros africanos aquí no se comportan así

se comportan mucho peor aquí la etnia-los moros-caribeños(dominicanos-cubanos) panchos tipo colombianos-ecuatorianos... y la chusma barriobajera autóctona que los africanos

el español medio es basura,me quedo antes con muchos negros que con muchos españoles agitanados

por el trato y la forma de comportarse

hablo de africanos,prefiero un africano a un etniano-moro-español cani-trapero-yonquie barriobajero o pancho medio delincuente

hablo de españa no de eeuu,en eeuu no me meto


----------



## Abrojo (12 Feb 2022)

lo suyo sería llenar la caja de ántrax o de explosivos


----------



## MAESE PELMA (12 Feb 2022)

daniguzmán dijo:


> Que les tiren sandías o pollo frito y seguro que las devuelven.



HIJO DE PvTA, hemos pensado lo mismo. LOL  cuando he visto al negrito ese llevarse la caja ha sido como ver a un mono de esos.brvtal


----------



## Klapaucius (12 Feb 2022)

Sheeeeeit


----------



## apocalippsis (12 Feb 2022)

Tupper dijo:


> Vale, ¿a quien voto?
> Es un bien Giffen, buscalo.
> Hay total escasez de ese bien, el precio ya no es el del mercado, sino las locuras que se pagan por el en intenet, mas de mil euros solo aqui en España.
> No justifico que se lo roben, sino que explico que no es un bien normal, es como pasearse con un anillo de diamantes por la calle de un barrio deprimido.



¿Pero tu que vas a justificar hijo de puta?, mira me acaba de dar una idea.


----------



## Plutarko (12 Feb 2022)

La próxima vez que pongan C4 y un detonador por control remoto dentro de la caja. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## apocalippsis (12 Feb 2022)

XRL dijo:


> los negros africanos aquí no se comportan así
> 
> se comportan mucho peor aquí la etnia-los moros-caribeños(dominicanos-cubanos) panchos tipo colombianos-ecuatorianos... y la chusma barriobajera autóctona que los africanos
> 
> ...



Tu quedate como quieras que llegado el caso al primero que rebano el cuello es a ti, comemierdas.


----------



## Kbkubito (12 Feb 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Yo lo hubiera metido dentro una buena mierda recién cagada



Un poco de gomadosecoyvaleya y un mando a distancia.


----------



## XRL (12 Feb 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Tu quedate como quieras que llegado el caso al primero que rebano el cuello es a ti, comemierdas.



he ido y me he juntado con españoles clase media y barriobajeros-negros-etnia-moros-panchos-caribeños-pakistaníes...

y de todos me quedo antes con los negros africanos porque al menos no van molestando a los demás

tu eres el ejemplo de barriobajero ratero,me das verguenza ajena,al ignore


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Feb 2022)

el fútbol consiste en eso :

robar lo que tiene otro y salir corriendo. 

De hecho el comunismo es la legalización del robo de lo que tienen otros para quedárselo uno .


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (12 Feb 2022)

Negros negreando, nada nuevo


----------



## medion_no (12 Feb 2022)

Pleistesion.


----------



## Volkova (12 Feb 2022)

jajaja es como un documental de gorilas


----------



## alas97 (12 Feb 2022)

y ninguno trabajando. potencia mundial usalandia.


----------



## El Caga Chele (12 Feb 2022)

Tupper dijo:


> La playstation 5 no se puede comprar en ningun lado. No hay stock. Hay listas de espera de un año.



No en México


----------



## Popuespe (12 Feb 2022)

Pues estarán todo el día tirados en el sofá fumando crack, pero cuando quieren como corren los hijosdeputa.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (12 Feb 2022)

YoSoyTuPaco dijo:


>



La verdad es que los han troleado bien a los niggas esos. En el pecado llevan la penitencia, seguro que la caja no lleva la maquinita de marras pero ellos han quedado delante de millones de personas en todo el mundo como basura merecedora de lo peor. Vergüenza para ellos y vergüenza para los colectivos de los que forman parte.


----------



## asiqué (12 Feb 2022)

hay algo peor que un negro?
si
dos negros


----------



## Esflinter (12 Feb 2022)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> Ahora ya veis porqué la sociedad está en decadencia absoluta. Un producto que allí lo puedes comprar hasta con las ayudas que reciben esos niggas.



Que haces buscando videos de negros en internet, mierdaseca?


----------



## Ancient Warrior (12 Feb 2022)

Pues que real ...son todos atletas de 100 m en 9.95 ....vaya ...pues lo próximo que prueben con una joyería ....igual los caballeros no creo que los alcancen ....salvo que sea estados Unidos donde te meten un tiro por la espalda.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (12 Feb 2022)

Tupper dijo:


> La playstation 5 no se puede comprar en ningun lado. No hay stock. Hay listas de espera de un año.



Mira aquí.






CeX Buy & Sell Games, Phones, DVDs, Blu-ray, Electronics, Computing, Vision & CDs







es.webuy.com


----------



## gpm (12 Feb 2022)

Tupper dijo:


> Vale, ¿a quien voto?
> Es un bien Giffen, buscalo.
> Hay total escasez de ese bien, el precio ya no es el del mercado, sino las locuras que se pagan por el en intenet, mas de mil euros solo aqui en España.
> No justifico que se lo roben, sino que explico que no es un bien normal, es como pasearse con un anillo de diamantes por la calle de un barrio deprimido.




Te falta decir que les hemos fallado como sociedad. Putos mugrosos


----------



## Fornicious Jr (12 Feb 2022)

Tupper dijo:


> La playstation 5 no se puede comprar en ningun lado. No hay stock. Hay listas de espera de un año.



El caviar se beluga no se puede comprar 
Muchos superdeportivos no se pueden comprar
Las cadenas de oro no se pueden comprar 

No hay stock

Así que entonces, su robo está justificado


----------



## Ostracismo Produtorio (12 Feb 2022)

Al menos no le han pegado un tiro a quemarropa como en Venezuela.


----------



## Akira. (12 Feb 2022)

XRL dijo:


> al menos no te apuñalan como los menas para robártelo



Depende del barrio, te pueden pegar un tiro que es más rápido.


----------



## Alf_ET (12 Feb 2022)

La chusma sigue el mismo modus operandi en todo el planeta


----------



## ussser (12 Feb 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


>



XDDDD


----------



## Picard (12 Feb 2022)

Tupper dijo:


> La playstation 5 no se puede comprar en ningun lado. No hay stock. Hay listas de espera de un año.



Hmmm no sé, he hecho una sencilla búsqueda en internet, Amazon incluido y si quisiera ahora mismo podría comprarla, pues sí que hay stock. Me da que es otra maniobra de marketing usando el viejo truco de "cómpralo que te quedas sin ello".

De todas formas, tampoco tiene mucho sentido comprarse esa porquería, si no tiene juegos que valgan la pena.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (12 Feb 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 939751



Lol


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (12 Feb 2022)




----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (12 Feb 2022)

El problema es la ley laxa no los negros. Mientras focalizemos mal el problema nunca le daremos solucion.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (12 Feb 2022)

Yo hubiera puesto un cepo para osos dentro.
Y una camara para tambien ver el final, que al video le falta eso


----------



## noseyo (12 Feb 2022)

Tienen que estar en el zoo nunca tendrían que haber sido liberados del campo de algodón , son mulas de carga , como no saben ganarse una cosa por si sola la roban , y esto es el 65% de ellos y me quedo corto


----------



## Blackest (12 Feb 2022)

YoSoyTuPaco dijo:


>



Pero vamos a ver, el pavo del video dice que es solo una caja de la ps5, y yo me pregunto ¿acaso los negros no detectan que pesa demasiado poco cuando se van corriendo con ella?


----------



## Sergey Vodka (12 Feb 2022)

¿La Playstation se encuentra bien?

Cuando declare en comisaría, sabremos lo que realmente sucedió.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (12 Feb 2022)

¿La Playstation se encuentra bien?

Cuando declare en comisaría, sabremos lo que realmente sucedió.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (12 Feb 2022)

¿La Playstation se encuentra bien?

Cuando declare en comisaría, sabremos lo que realmente sucedió.


----------



## fredesvindo (12 Feb 2022)

Cuando el negro habrá la caja.

Se va a encontrar una mierda muy grande.

Y una tarjeta que dice:

¡¡¡Para ti negro!!!


----------



## Jake el perro (12 Feb 2022)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> Ahora ya veis porqué la sociedad está en decadencia absoluta. Un producto que allí lo puedes comprar hasta con las ayudas que reciben esos niggas.



Un poco preparado me parece, si hasta la caja se nota que está vacía.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (12 Feb 2022)

La negra de BLM lo primero que hizo fue largarse a un barrio de blancos en cuanto le entró el dinero de las donaciones.


----------



## Eremita (12 Feb 2022)

Ahora sacan a Morgan Freeman y para los progres queda anulado que la inmensa mayoría de los negros son disminuidos intelectuales.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Feb 2022)

Goldencito dijo:


> Si en el mundo no hay ni un sólo lugar próspero con mayoría de habitantes negros es por algo.



Solo tienes que ver que en toda America, a mayor cantidad de negros, mas reventado esta el país.


----------



## 999999999 (12 Feb 2022)

Un poco de C4 en esa caja, un temporizador, y se hace justicia...


----------



## ULTRAPACO (12 Feb 2022)

daniguzmán dijo:


> Que les tiren sandías o pollo frito y seguro que las devuelven.


----------



## daniguzmán (12 Feb 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 940803


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (12 Feb 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Un poco preparado me parece, si hasta la caja se nota que está vacía.



Han ido haciendo la prueba sucesivamente. 

No creo que la caja este vacía, pero tampoco creo que haya una playstation.


----------



## Chortina Premium (12 Feb 2022)

Joder como sois, seguro que si son libros de matemáticas también se lo robarían


----------



## Kalikatres (12 Feb 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> HIJO DE PvTA, hemos pensado lo mismo. LOL  cuando he visto al negrito ese llevarse la caja ha sido como ver a un mono de esos.brvtal



Vaya vaya... El Cura Santa Cruz?


----------



## MAESE PELMA (12 Feb 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Vaya vaya... El Cura Santa Cruz?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 941098



el mismo


----------



## Kalikatres (12 Feb 2022)

Se me puso la piel de gallina cuando, de niño, descubrí en un descuido de mi abuela, el uniforme de combate de un teniente carlista, antepasado mío, con su sable DE VERDAD con muescas en su filo.
Por aquí en el Maestrazgo las pasaron unos y otros muy canutas. Pero muy muy canutas.


----------



## Txesterton (12 Feb 2022)

Sale Elden Ring


----------



## Evolucionista (13 Feb 2022)

Por lo que se ve, han venido los mejores, como dice la abuela corrupta esa que fue Presidente de Madrid. Desde que la castuza abrió las fronteras de España de par en par se nos ha llenado el país de ingenieros, por lo que vemos en los vídeos.


----------

